# Happy birthday Chopin!



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

It's a little late, but it needs to be celebrated on here at some point. Always one of my favourites.

Gonna celebrate with a playlist of my favourite pieces by him...

Etudes 25/7, 25/12.
Preludes 28/4, 28/24.
Nocturnes 27/2, 48/1.
Ballades 1, 4.
Sonatas 2, 3.

ENCORES.

Scherzi 2, 3.

As well as other assorted stuff throughout the day.

Happy birthday! :tiphat:


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Well,let's add a few unusual peces for fun:
Variations Brilliantes on "Je Vend Des Scapulaires" from the opera "Ludovic" (Herold completed by Halevy).
Variations on a German Air.


With orchestra:
Concert Rondo "Krakowiak".
Grand Fantasy on Polsh Airs.
Variations on "La Ci Darem le Mano" from "Don Giovanni" (Mozart).

Almost Lisztian isn't it?


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

This afternoon shall be milling around town like a yob whilst high on the Grande Valse Brilliante, the Heroic Polonaise, Fantasie Impromptu and a selection of Etudes.

Later i may attempt to entertain guests with a leisurely and ham-fisted rendition of Petit Chien, which i dub 'Le Quatre Minute Valse'.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

Interestingly, parish records from Chopin's home town show that he was, in fact born one week earlier - on 22 February 1810. These records were discovered many years after Chopin's death, which might go some way to explaining why he celebrated his birthday on 1 March. It does beg the question, however, as to how the week's discrepancy came to exist in the first place.


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Delicious Manager said:


> Interestingly, parish records from Chopin's home town show that he was, in fact born one week earlier - on 22 February 1810. These records were discovered many years after Chopin's death, which might go some way to explaining why he celebrated his birthday on 1 March. It does beg the question, however, as to how the week's discrepancy came to exist in the first place.


To guard against confusion, maybe all humans should be allocated a Jan. 1 birthdate, as horses are.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Vaneyes said:


> To guard against confusion, maybe all humans should be allocated a Jan. 1 birthdate, as horses are.


For a lot of folks, that would force a very calm, sedate birthday party. I'm not even sure that the cake tradition would survive.


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

I'll see if I can find Weissenberg's Nocturnes in my chaotically stored collection.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Happy not-your-birthday, Chopin!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

You should listen to his Seventeen Polish Songs, op. 74. The great ( and I mean great) Oda Slobodskaya recorded them late in life, plus two Op. Post. songs and they are marvellous. 
Also, bonus for Lisztian, Liszt based his Six Chants Polonais on them.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Not always in touch with their birthdays but just about always celebrating their music!


----------

